# The B



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone going? I will be there saturday.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I will also be there Sat.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

go CLASS 'B' Teams that play the misfits!!!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

so whose going to come through and win it? now that hankinson is beat i would like to see parshall win it. Dick Trinity looked good against FW and Minot Ryan seemed to overmatch BCN. I didn't get to see the North Border v Shiloh Game. The TV guys said NB was pretty impressive.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Saw North Border play one game in the regionals. My daughter was doing a gymnastics half time show. They looked VERY good that night and I heard they played well last night as well.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I was disappointed in the play.....doesn't seem to be a real good dominant team this year.The winners all have quite a few loses.

Parshall looked the best,but then it all depends on if the outside shots are falling.They really don't have a good inside game.

Trinity and Ryan are both defintely down from last year.

North Border has the size at 6'4,6'4,6'11 on the front line......but will not match up to Parshall's speed.If they can keep from turning the ball over and get it inside.....I look for NB to win it.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

it depends if parshall can win the game by shooting 3's. its pretty ez to coach when you can tell you front line to stand in the middle and put their hands up. :lol:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

it was nice to see a Class B school win the State Class B tournament

go home misfits :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So will the 3 class system pass when voted on in October???


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I sure hope not. My thoughts are this, that the parochial schools need their own seperate region if they want to play in class B. They can have one team in the state B and that team may win it, but not 3 or 4 every year.

It is not fair to smaller schools. Look at it this way where i am at right now the population is about 1500-2000 people for the school district. Of those people about 130 are in hs 9-12(not a bad size for class B). From that we get maybe 20-25 out for basketball(we are competing with wrestling for kids). Of those 20 12 will dress vasity most of the time. Of those 12 you hope for maybe 2 good players, the rest is support. On your bench you hope to have 1 or 2 you can bring off the bench for support. Usually your supporting cast nowadays, is not jrs or seniors, it is freshman and sophmores, believe me it makes a huge diffeence. Your talent level usually drops off after those 1 or 2 players. If your really really lucky those 2 good players will show leadership qualities all 4 yrs of high school and lead your team to a good record. Most of time these good players or player will be mature as a senior and thats it.

If your parshall u hit the jackpot, 3 upperclassmen that are outstanding talents and from what i could tell excellent leaders. Well when you get that you win a state chamioonship. The thing is parshall is going to probably not make the state tourney next year w/o the packenau boys(although i wish them luck) b/c they will not see that talent for the next 20 or so yrs (if thier lucky, most schools have never seen the talent they had). Parochial schools may not see the level of talent that Rudy young bird( Impressed my more than the Packenau's) and the packeneau boys were at, but they will see a talent level much higher than that of the Wiltons, Mohalls, Lamoures, Edgely's of the world year after year. Even if they do not recruit, which i think they have done on occasion, they have a talent pool anywhere from 4000 to 10000 kids to choose from. It really isn't fair to the small towns when they have to play private schools that can go 10 deep and still not lose talent off the bench.

As a coach do envy the way some of our private schools play? Very much so. Do i strive to get my kids on the same level as a Dickinson Trinity, you bet i do. Do I hope to one day have a program that so good that other teams hate us. I think every coach with any ambition wishes for all of these things, b/c i think it is important to believe in what you have already, if don't why are you a fan or a coach?

So why should we not have a 3 class system? It would take one of Nodaks most sacred events and water it down. Minnesota went to a 5 class system and now for most state championship games they will get less than 9,500 fans(Which is what the B had for #'s this year).

So i think the best solution is put the parochial schools in thier own region, it may take some involvement from the NDHSAA, but i think it can be done. If they choose to play hoops at a private school you will have to travel simple as that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Norm.....that's an interesting idea of putting all the parochial schools in one region.How many are there?

Bismarck Shiloh
Minot Ryan
Minot Our Redeemers
Williston Trinity Christian
Fargo Oak Grove
Dickinson Trinity

Any others?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It would suck to be Oak Grove if all the other teams were out west!!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i was also thinking shanley and st mary's also. I know if would be very small region, but its and idea.

Your right Oak grove would have to travel, but there are teams in many other states that travel that far and more to get games against hgih level competition.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

if that's the case, oak grove can move to Class A. christ, they live in FARGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great comments norm, you hit every nail on the head. I couldn't have said it any better than you did on the suject.

Class 'B' doesn't need the Class 'A' misfits. They live in big towns, they'll survive without the B. go home


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Dj, the roads also run west. Screw Oak Grove.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

djleye said:


> It would suck to be Oak Grove if all the other teams were out west!!!!


WHY????? Do you think only Oak Grove would travel? I guess if your from out west it doesnt matter :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The travel isn't an issue.....Oak Grove would only play 5 games against those schools and half would be at home.So you are looking at 3 long travels at most.They could play 2 of those on 1 weekend.So every other year you are looking at 2 trips.

That is no different than A and AA in Football.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Bismarck Shiloh
> Minot Ryan
> Minot Our Redeemers
> Williston Trinity Christian
> ...


OK, How many of those teams are from the west and how many from the east. Oak Grove would travel a long ways for every game, the other teams would travel a long ways for one game. 
I don't really give a rats *** what happens, I was just making a comment. Lighten up boys, don't get your panties in a wad!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye....how can you say they would travel a long ways for every game.They play an 18 game schedule.5 would have to be against those teams.....half are at home.The rest they could play whomever they want at whatever distance they deem reasonable.

Every other year they would play 2 of those teams away....and they could play them on one trip.

Right now....Oak Grove has to go to Rugby,Carrington,Grafton,and DL to play football every other year. Each well over 100 miles.....what's the difference?

My objection to this setup would be having a region with only 6 teams in it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Guys........Please hear me.

I DON'T CARE ABOUT WHAT THEY DO WITH THE CLASS B REGIONS. I WAS ONLY COMMENTING ON A FARGO TEAM HAVING TO DRIVE TO BISMARCK, WILLISTON AND MINOT TO GET IN LEAGUE GAMES. IT SEEMED LIKE A LONG DRIVE. I APOLOGIZE IF I OFFENDED ANYONEWITH MY ATTEMPT AT HUMOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll: :idiot:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> I APOLOGIZE IF I OFFENDED ANYONEWITH MY ATTEMPT AT HUMOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I will bite my lip!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

